# Installed a Spindle USB disconnects during a run



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

I installed a 800wat spindle to my cnc.

I have the wires completely separated from my control board wiring.

Control board is on the left side my bench top and the spindle inverter box and wiring runs from the right side near my computer.

The wiring does not touch.

The control board uses a USB connection to the computer and the USB shuts down while running a job. Which is very annoying!

I am assuming that there is too much chatter from the spindle while running.

I am currently using a keystudio UNO board with a USB connection.

I am thinking of getting a Mach3 software and control board that uses the printer parallel port instead of USB.

I have 4 stepper motors, (1) y, (2) x, and (1) z. 

3 homing switches.

I am new to this and need some help about which board to purchase.

I do not know enough about Gcode, how to I restart a job where it left off?

I am using Open Builds gcode sender software that has an option of editing the gcode.

Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

how long is the cable between the machine and the computer? I have to used a powered USB hub to make sure that everything works perfectly. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TPMEOYM?tag=duckduckgo-brave-20&linkCode=osi&th=1&psc=1

you may be getting some electrical interference from the spindle drive. The powered hub might help overcome it, or you'll have to try shielding the power supply


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

what Doug said, and...

was the spindle an upgrade from a configuration that was working before? was any new software loaded/used with the spindle that wasn't used before? 

i'm thinking that the spindle control is not hand shaking with the control board correctly, locking it up at some point. probably when a spindle command is reached in the code that is not understood by the control board. just a wag.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

The spindle is not connected to my control board at all. 

In fact they are set far apart from each other.

Nor is it connected to my computer. 

It is a stand alone like a router. 

The wires are not touching anywhere. 

I was thinking of a new control board where I can attach the spindle for speed management. 

Right now I am using my ears and eyes to adjust spindle speed and it is not accurate this way for setting speeds and feeds. 

I ran a small job a little while ago and it was fine. 

When I run a long carve with a roughing tool path then detail tool path, it shuts down on me.

I don't know how to edit the g-code to restart where it disconnected.

How do I restart gcode from a specific point?

Open builds has a gcode edit function.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

kp91 

Thank you for the advise I will check into that.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

Will the power hub transfer data along with the power?


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

The only way I know to restart and save the job, is to restart from the beginning. Move the tool to the zero point. Load the gcode and start all over.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

kcortese12 said:


> Will the power hub transfer data along with the power?


yep. it transfers data, but boosts the power. USB cables are rated for 3 meters for reliable data transmission before you need to add a booster. If it is a cheap cable, or in a noisy environment the extra power added by the hub seems to make it perform better.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

You might want to try some ferrite beads on the USB cable, and use shielded wire to the spindle, with a proper grounding layout.


> I am thinking of getting a Mach3 software and control board that uses the printer parallel port instead of USB.


For about the same price as a Mach3 license, I'd recommend UCCNC with one of their ethernet controllers. More modern, and actively developed software. And the ethernet provides much better noise immunity.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Karen did you go into power management on your computer and set everything to never off or always on. If you don't do that Windows might be shutting down the USB ports to save power and that will shut down the conection to the controller.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

All the power settings are set to Never power off.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I never could find that keystudio UNO board you show in the picture. Do you have a model or version number for it.

One other question, some of the UNO boards say you can use the power from the USB and don't need a separate power source, are you depending on power from the USB to power the board or do you have power run to the power jack? At times the gcode might call for X, Y, and Z to run at the same time and might be overpowering the card and causing loss of connection to the controller.


----------

